
Pogoapp - A Heroku alternative - bradleyland
http://www.pogoapp.com/blog/posts/why-pogoapp
======
zimbatm
There's a lot of good content but it didn't really answer the question to me.
What is it that you provide that is better/different than Heroku ?

